# Caesar Creek Map



## Butterknife (Sep 1, 2005)

Picked up a Caesar Creek map from Gander Mountain and was wondering if anybody else uses it? How accurate is it? I have seen several different maps and it seems they all differ. Which one is more accurate? Does anyone fish the main lake channel? Is there any buildings that you have located? Thanks.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a link to the ODNR map of Ceasar Creek http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/PDF/caesercreeklake.pdf

Let me know how they compare. ODNR has just about all of the state lakes online for free. Probably could have saved yourself a few bucks.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2004)

The best map you can get would be an old Topo map of the area.It shows all old buildings,bridges,humps,channels,etc.Some made up maps just are not too accurate.Good luck finding one...Lucky


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Anybody have a spare copy of the old Topo map he's talking about? ....one that shows old buildings...


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

You can order topo's here, $6.00 each.
http://topomaps.usgs.gov/ordering_maps.html

If you find one that pre dates the lake it should show the buildings, creek channel, etc.

Dallas


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Ive seen an old topo map like the one Lucky mentioned. It shows all the old buildings (both main and out buildings), creeks, ponds, bridges, etc. It was pretty old but in readable shape. I dont think the guy who has it will be willing to part with it though. It didnt really help me or him much it was just kind of neat to look at. I dont think many of those structures are intact, Id imagine the main ones were razed before the creek was flooded. Heck, look at the changes that were made for Hwy 73. There are old pics of the lake being flooded and the ramps and beaches being created. Do a little searching on the internet and you can get a good idea of where the main channel runs in front of the beach and between the pilings on the new 73 bridge. Good luck.


----------



## crappie12 (Apr 10, 2004)

Don't know anything about the Gander Mountain maps, but would be interested if they have 10 ft depth lines, are of a decent size and show Lat/Long. When you order USGS Topo maps, CC Lake is spread across the boundaries of three different Quads. Preprinted GSPS maps are ordered by Quad (Quadrangle). That means you need three maps to get the whole lake. IMO any map with greater than 10 ft depth lines is not as accurate as is needed to find the right structure (which includes most of the local free maps which have 20 ft lines, or no depth lines, and are only good to keep from getting lost). The ODNR map has 10 ft lines, but is small (8.5x11) and does not include Latitude/Longitude marks (which is essential if planning to use a GPS). Most bait stores in the area sell a 15 x 24 map for around $3.00, but it has 25 ft depth lines and also has no Latitude/Longitude marks. It does have building locations marked and some road beds and bridges (its also available from Topo Maps, P.O. Box 1380, Lancaster, OH 43130). However, going online, I was able to create an excellent 24 x 36 seamless map at www.topozone.com which provides the capability to create a single map of the lake (10ft depth lines and Latitude/Longitude marks). Cost for a paper copy, including S/H, was around $20.00, but it was worth it to me. This map can also be downloaded, and you can print sections of the lake. If you are serious about learning the lake (meaning structure that is not visible) a GPS (simple and cheap is OK as all you need is to create waypoints and navigate to them. Forget the mapping functions) and a good depth finder are a must. Two other OGF site members have previously provided great details on what structure to look for at CC. Dont ignore their advice. If you only fish the lake 4  5 times a year go with both the $3.00 map and the ODNR map. If you fish a lot, and fish a lot of lakes, try topozone.com or, National Geographic has seamless topo maps of the whole state at www.nationalgeographic.com/topo. An excellent book is also available, "GPS Mapping Make Your Own MAPS" by Rich Owens. Includes a lot of mapping sources (some free). But, that's another $25.00. Depends on how serious anyone is about topo maps.


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

crappie12 said:


> Don't know anything about the Gander Mountain maps, but would be interested if they have 10 ft depth lines, are of a decent size and show Lat/Long. When you order USGS Topo maps, CC Lake is spread across the boundaries of three different Quads. Preprinted GSPS maps are ordered by Quad (Quadrangle). That means you need three maps to get the whole lake. IMO any map with greater than 10 ft depth lines is not as accurate as is needed to find the right structure (which includes most of the local free maps which have 20 ft lines, or no depth lines, and are only good to keep from getting lost). The ODNR map has 10 ft lines, but is small (8.5x11) and does not include Latitude/Longitude marks (which is essential if planning to use a GPS). Most bait stores in the area sell a 15 x 24 map for around $3.00, but it has 25 ft depth lines and also has no Latitude/Longitude marks. It does have building locations marked and some road beds and bridges (its also available from Topo Maps, P.O. Box 1380, Lancaster, OH 43130). However, going online, I was able to create an excellent 24 x 36 seamless map at www.topozone.com which provides the capability to create a single map of the lake (10ft depth lines and Latitude/Longitude marks). Cost for a paper copy, including S/H, was around $20.00, but it was worth it to me. This map can also be downloaded, and you can print sections of the lake. If you are serious about learning the lake (meaning structure that is not visible) a GPS (simple and cheap is OK as all you need is to create waypoints and navigate to them. Forget the mapping functions) and a good depth finder are a must. Two other OGF site members have previously provided great details on what structure to look for at CC. Dont ignore their advice. If you only fish the lake 4 5 times a year go with both the $3.00 map and the ODNR map. If you fish a lot, and fish a lot of lakes, try topozone.com or, National Geographic has seamless topo maps of the whole state at www.nationalgeographic.com/topo. An excellent book is also available, "GPS Mapping Make Your Own MAPS" by Rich Owens. Includes a lot of mapping sources (some free). But, that's another $25.00. Depends on how serious anyone is about topo maps.


if he s open, an not out of them, you can buy one from tackle town bait shop, near the campground


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

Here is a great topo depth map of Caesars Creek Lake on Alltrails.com . Alltrails works great on any browser on a PC, tablet, or phone. If you pay an annual subscription you can even custom print these maps any way you want. On your phone if you have the GPS locator on the map it will also show where you are on the lake.









Under this button use the "USGS Topo" Map Layer to see the topo layers. Hope this helps.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Neat topic even if it is 15 yrs old. I fish there a lot and rely on my HB mapping. It's not exactly accurate despite it being a "high def" map. Found this online this morning (hadn't seen it before) and it looks pretty close. Doesn't have the channels marked, though.



i-Boating : Free Marine Navigation Charts & Fishing Maps


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I would suggest that you buy and download the Navionics Boat & Lake app. It’s $15.00 I believe and $5.00 for the upgrade. For $20.00 a year you will have the most detailed maps of any lake in Ohio or the country for that matter. It will be the best money you’ve ever spent! Here’s an example of part of the Caesars Creek map.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

polebender said:


> I would suggest that you buy and download the Navionics Boat & Lake app. It’s $15.00 I believe and $5.00 for the upgrade. For $20.00 a year you will have the most detailed maps of any lake in Ohio or the country for that matter. It will be the best money you’ve ever spent! Here’s an example of part of the Caesars Creek map.
> 
> View attachment 461726


I have that app on my phone. I had a card but it crashed at some point and I never replaced it.


----------

